# How to convert a URL into a word?



## Eugens

Hi! 
What do you do to convert a URL into a word like this? --> (blue and underlain)
Thank you.


----------



## superromu

when you post an reply, click on go advanced,
then in the second line, under the smiley you have a button (insert link) which enable it


----------



## ILT

Hi Eugens:

When preparing a response post, click on Go Advanced.

There, you should see a little icon of a lanscape with a little chain.

Choose a word (or set of words), then click on that little landscape icon, and provide the corresponding URL.

Give it a try; if you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Eugens

Thank you! 
Now I know the trick.


----------



## Phryne

A more complicated version when the "insert link" icon doesn't work. Type 

[ url = www. whatever site or pix you want to post .com] estoy linda? [/url] 

This is how you'll see it.

estoy linda?

saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Eugens,
I sometimes do it manually too.  

Type this   but using the square brackets []
(url=   then paste the url here, then the closed bracet)
Next..type whatever title you like:  El Señor del lago
last, type (/url) with square brackets.
http://<br />
then paste the url, ...>
then use the closed square bracket .......

Here it is in action:

Mi muy querido


----------



## Rayines

*Mi prueba** Lo logré sólo manualmente. De la otra forma no sé cómo hacerlo.*


----------



## Phryne

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Mi prueba** Lo logré sólo manualmente. De la otra forma no sé cómo hacerlo.*


 Muy bien Inés!

Ahora probá como dicen Superromu e ILT.


----------



## Rayines

> Choose a word (or set of words), then click on that little landscape icon


*Esta parte no la entiendo, Ma. José. Cuando cliqueo el ícono, me da la posibilidad de poner el url, pero no veo cómo ponerle otro título.*
*Saludiños.*


----------



## Eugens

Rayines,
Primero "pintás" (seleccionás) las palabras que querés que sean el "título" (en realidad el primer paso es escribirlas, por supuesto). Después hacés click en el simbolito del planeta y ahí escribís el URL.
¡Saluditos!


----------



## Phryne

Eugens said:
			
		

> Rayines,
> Primero "pintás" (seleccionás) las palabras que querés que sean el "título". Después hacés click en el simbolito del planeta y ahí escribís el URL.
> Saludos!


 Así como dice Euge.

Suponete que el link quiero que sea la palabra "pintás" del post de Euge. 
- Primero y principal tenés que tener un link seleccionado. Busco mi foto y copio el link. Digamos, esta: http://images.burningman.com/gallery/playaman.19501.jpg
- Luego selecciono la palabra "pintás" de manera que quede toda en azul (highlighted).
-Luego hago click en el ícono y cuando me aparece la ventanita que te pide el url, aí pego mi link. 
-Hago click en OK, y antes de postear podés ver el "preview".

Acordate que tenés que estar en "go advanced" para que funcione.

Espero a ver que sale de todo esto! 

EDIT: Fijate que si te fijás en la palabra "pintás" de la cita de Euge, o en el link que pegé, se tiene que ver lo mismo.


----------



## cuchuflete

1. selecciono 'modo avanzado'
2. escribo y selecciono un título:

el pistolero

 3. hago clic en el símbolo del globo
4. Pongo el URL en la ventanilla

Ya está
​ 
​


----------



## Eugens

¡Qué imágenes tan lindas y divertidas!
¿Cómo hacen para encontrarlas tan rápido? Yo, cuando busco algo, me puedo pasar un buen rato (evidentemente no sé buscar muy bien ) ¿O es que ustedes tienen un stock de imágenes y fotos para usar en todo momento?


----------



## Phryne

Eugens said:
			
		

> ¡Qué imágenes tan lindas y divertidas!
> ¿Cómo hacen para encontrarlas tan rápido? Yo, cuando busco algo, me puedo pasar un buen rato (evidentemente no sé buscar muy bien ) ¿O es que ustedes tienen un stock de imágenes y fotos para usar en todo momento?


 Las fotos que yo postee son de mi última fiesta de cumpleaños. 

Para buscar imágenes, podés ir a www.images.google.com  y hacés la misma búsqueda que con un buscador regular (aunque te recomiendo buscar una palabras sola o dos, como "rana", "rana roja", etc). También podés ir guardar en tu máquina sitios que vas encontrando con una buena disponibilidad de fotos. A medida que los voy encontrando, los voy guardando. Para fotos locas, mi preferido es el sitio de "burning man" (una fiesta anual que se hace en Arizona), y su página es: http://images.burningman.com/ (entrá a la galería de fotos)
En el fondo mi secreto son años perdiendo tiempo en Internet! 

Saludos!


----------



## Rayines

*Aquí pinté yo también!  *


----------



## Phryne

Otro truquito. jejeje, ya no me para nadie.  (aguantense)

Si quieren pegar una foto únicamente, sin necesidad de que aparezca toda la página, hagan lo siguiente:
- Hagan click en la foto con el botón _derecho _del mouse. 
- Va a aparecer una ventana. Hagan click en "propiedades/properties"
- Copien TODO el link donde dice "location" (cliqueando 3 veces simultáneamente se selecciona todo el link).
- Usen ese url en vez del url de la página. 
- voilá

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

*Gracias, Ma. José, me lo habías enseñado para la fiesta de WR., pero me lo había olvidado  ....Bueno, me vuelvo para gramática . *


----------



## fenixpollo

Phryne said:
			
		

> Para fotos locas, mi preferido es el sitio de "burning man" (una fiesta anual que se hace en Arizona),


Ojalá y fuera aquí en AZ, MJ, pero lo hacen en California.

Me ha encantado toda esta información tan útil... he aprendido mucho.


----------



## Phryne

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Ojalá y fuera aquí en AZ, MJ, pero lo hacen en California.
> 
> Me ha encantado toda esta información tan útil... he aprendido mucho.


 California?   No me extrañaría!  Pero buscandolo en Internet encontré Nevada! Cuál es?! Sino, esperemos a algún año que vaya y te comento.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bueno pues mis queridos chiquillos...

basta de ch__


Un saludo,
Cuchu​ ​


----------



## fenixpollo

Phryne said:
			
		

> Pero buscandolo en Internet encontré Nevada! Cuál es?! Sino, esperemos a algún año que vaya y te comento.


Afuera de Reno, Nevada, unos cuantos minutos al este de la frontera con California.  Me equivoqué, pero solamente por unas millas.  Gracias por aclarar eso.

Y para no seguir ch..etcétera, (perdón cuchu! ) Adiós.  No espero respuesta.


----------



## asm

Esta es una prueba, no sabia como hacer esto y estaba interesado en aprender





			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Hi Eugens:
> 
> When preparing a response post, click on Go Advanced.
> 
> There, you should see a little icon of a lanscape with a little chain.
> 
> Choose a word (or set of words), then click on that little landscape icon, and provide the corresponding URL.
> 
> Give it a try; if you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------

